# Need to visit the dentist



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Its been about 6 years since visited a dentist and that was a private it one , wondering how costs are nowadays? im thinking of looking at the NHS route dentist. 

Hows it work with them? do you automatically get charged at NHS rates or you got to request them ? 

Or does it depend on what treatment you need? the NHS charges kick in
i.e. I go for a routine check up and have to pay there normal fee or can I request for the NHS prices? 

sorry if I sound daft but I haven't a clue how the dentist lark works nowadays ha ha


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

I think the hard part is finding a NHS dentist to register with. They then have 3 charges and it depends what you have done, an example being £16 for a checkup £50 filling £200 anything major.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

spookyZeus said:


> I think the hard part is finding a NHS dentist to register with. They then have 3 charges and it depends what you have done, an example being £16 for a checkup £50 filling £200 anything major.


This but request work under the NHS as most will want you to go private as it lines their pockets.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Cost me £45 to have a tooth pulled out last year and £20 for a descale and polish.robbing baskets no wonder he drives a Ferrari.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

its hard to get in nhs dentists, theres usually waiting lists to go on. i finally got into a nhs dentist after about 10 years of join private and the only reason i go accepted was a case of you scratch my back and ill scratch yours


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

spookyZeus said:


> I think the hard part is finding a NHS dentist to register with. They then have 3 charges and it depends what you have done, an example being £16 for a checkup £50 filling £200 anything major.


Prices now are 
Band 1 :18.50

Band 2: 50.50

Band 3: 219.00

Band one is a check up, band two is everything else bar crowns, bridges etc.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

So even thought I could locate a nhs dentist , its not to say they would take me on their books ( bad isn't it ) 

If I choose to go to a different dentist from where I used to go? ( only considering this because they are new owners ) 

Can a new dentist source my records?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah especially up this neck of the woods people were queuing when new practices were opening to be able to register with the nhs


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm confused about the check up thing. My dentists check ups are free.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

suspal said:


> Cost me £45 to have a tooth pulled out last year and £20 for a descale and polish.robbing baskets no wonder he drives a Ferrari.


How long did the Dentist spend doing each of these procedures ?

I bet his hourly rate is far less than most car garages charge for workshop time.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

My advise...

Find a dentist, go in and be really friendly to the receptionist. 

Ask for an application and hope the friendliness pays off  

I know a fair few girls in the trade, and I know 100% that they can add patients to the system as and when they want. 

One to one helps rather than an application in the post.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i havent been to the dentists in 12 years lol


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Spoony said:


> I'm confused about the check up thing. My dentists check ups are free.


The price bands are what the nhs suggests they charge, your dentist is a cracker for not charging for check ups.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

slineclean said:


> So even thought I could locate a nhs dentist , its not to say they would take me on their books ( bad isn't it )
> 
> If I choose to go to a different dentist from where I used to go? ( only considering this because they are new owners )
> 
> Can a new dentist source my records?


apparently theres a shortage of nhs dentists in the uk. you can get a list of the ones in your area i think on nhs direct. just ring around and see if anyone is taking nhs patients. fingers crossed if they do sign up straight away and normally when you go to your first appointment they do a full check up and take X-rays etc and if you need one decide your treatment plan.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Spoony said:


> I'm confused about the check up thing. My dentists check ups are free.


Prices are different in Scotland.

Check ups are free here and treatment less.

We'll not mention things like free prescriptions or eye tests either.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

I went 2 weeks ago haven't been for 6 years had to have 1 pulled an 2 filled cost £50 went as emergency sit an wait was still registed, he wasn't happy lol a root canal is £203, my teeth feel worst now than they did I hate goin.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Im a private patient at a Dentist in the centre of Manchester. I get charged:

Checkup - £25 (for less than 10 mins work!)
Hygienist (Scale and Polish) - £42

My GF is an NHS patient at a dentist across town. when she went for a scale and polish, she was given the option of the NHS option or the private option. Basically the NHS option was a no frills service whilst the private one was all singing and dancing (at £48!). I guess its like wash with 2BM, layer of polish and a coat of wax Vs a light correction detail!!

I had to get a small filling done and this was £75 (with a white coloured filling).
Whilst chatting to the receptionists, i even helped with an IT related problem on one of the computers!

Rich


----------

